

Breakup Notifier Reinstated by Facebook - il
http://www.breakupnotifier.com/?

======
citricsquid
Why?

The only difference I see is that friends are no longer displayed, instead it
just lets me select gender and status of friends to watch.

------
gbelote
FYI: It looks like there's a rendering bug in Chrome that pushes most of the
interesting content below the fold: <https://skitch.com/gbelote/r12ay/breakup-
notifier>

